# Hauling a kayak on top of a Jeep Wrangler



## Aaron2012 (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm looking for ideas on hauling my kayak on top of my wrangler. It's a soft top so I'm wondering if hauling it with foam blocks would bend the roof support rods? Does any ogf member haul their yak this way? I will mostly have my top down most of the time with the blocks and I can put the blocks on the windshield frame and cross bar to haul it that way. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

Ironically Jeep makes it fairly troublesome to transport a yak. In my buddies 2 door wrangler we always took the soft top down as there seemed to be real good lack of options outside of an external mount and rack.


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

I have a jeep wrangler, and what I have is a Thule podium track rack. And on that I have a Thule hullivator. I don't have it mounted now, or I would send you pictures of it. A little on the expensive side, but worth every penny if you ask me. My wrangler is lifted, I'm short, and my kayak is heavy. The hullivator was a no brainer, plus its freakin sweet!!!


----------



## Aaron2012 (Mar 26, 2014)

claytonhaske said:


> I have a jeep wrangler, and what I have is a Thule podium track rack. And on that I have a Thule hullivator. I don't have it mounted now, or I would send you pictures of it. A little on the expensive side, but worth every penny if you ask me. My wrangler is lifted, I'm short, and my kayak is heavy. The hullivator was a no brainer, plus its freakin sweet!!!


Is the Thule podium a rack system for the wrangler?


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

Its universal.....it won't work on a soft top, hard top only.


----------



## Yakkin4bass (Oct 28, 2013)

There are a few companies that make products like this...http://www.autotrucktoys.com/jeep/Body-Armor-Jeep-Wrangler-Roof-Rack---TJ--LJ--JK-PRD30705.aspx
When I had my Rubicon I hauled my yak on a malone Microsport trailer


----------



## Aaron2012 (Mar 26, 2014)

I've looked at those types of racks. I don't like that most of them you have to drill into the body of the jeep.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Ahem. For my 2 cents.

The best rack out there is made by Top Five. I think they're still in business.
Racks are stainless. Mine still looks new and it survived my first 1995 Wrangler.
They sent me new mounts (for free) and it now rests on my 2006. That makes it 20 years old now. Survived trips to the east coast and the Keys. Never had a problem with the cradles (I think they're Thules, can't remember) either. It bolts to existing holes and you can run with the top off too. It's a little work getting the top down with the rack there, but I pull the roof and run a bikini top in the summer.
There you have it - that's the best set up out there.

I would not put weight on you roof frame, it won't handle it.











I also mounted two hangers in the garage.
Pull in, drop the yaks on the racks.










My old 95 at Presque Isle - March 20th, (2005, I think).


----------



## MIKE*A (Apr 12, 2009)

I have an 01 wrangler w/a soft top and have been hauling my native watercraft ultimate 12 (app. 45#'s) if my soft top is up, I throw a couple of pool noodles on the roof and run one strap over the yak and thru the open doors, then tie off on front/rear bumpers.....if top is off, pool noodle across center I'll bar and top of windshield and tie off on bumpers.....never had a problem.....

Mike


----------



## Aaron2012 (Mar 26, 2014)

MIKE*A said:


> I have an 01 wrangler w/a soft top and have been hauling my native watercraft ultimate 12 (app. 45#'s) if my soft top is up, I throw a couple of pool noodles on the roof and run one strap over the yak and thru the open doors, then tie off on front/rear bumpers.....if top is off, pool noodle across center I'll bar and top of windshield and tie off on bumpers.....never had a problem.....
> 
> Mike


Has your roof support bars bowed any? That's my main concern.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I still wouldn't trust that roof frame.
Plus, you really shouldn't tie off from the nose and stern - by the time you get those lines tight enough to to anything, you could be warping/bending your yak.
Seen I guy do that at LaDue, bent the yak right in the middle like this ^.


----------



## MIKE*A (Apr 12, 2009)

Aaron2012 said:


> Has your roof support bars bowed any? That's my main concern.


Not at all.....most of the weight/stress is on the center roll bar/top of windshield frame....

Mike


----------



## z3bul0n (Jul 25, 2014)

i have a cobalt with a roof rack and i use 2 ties over the center about a foot and a half apart and one on front bumper and one on the back, just tighten them enough so the kayak doesnt shift sideways. dont have to be too tite. its more for piece of mind in case in case the front a,d back start to shift. ive read ratchet straps are bad to use but i still use them just dont torque them down tite. if you do a rap around the kayAk then thru the doors you shouldnt need it too tite.

Sent from my VS980 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

You guys are kidding right? Put it on the top and tie it down! I've had my yak on top of my canoe on top of my jeep. I've also had a yak on a yak on a cavalier.


----------



## z3bul0n (Jul 25, 2014)

randymcfishnsfun2 said:


> You guys are kidding right? Put it on the top and tie it down! I've had my yak on top of my canoe on top of my jeep. I've also had a yak on a yak on a cavalier.




i agree.

Sent from my VS980 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

